# Websites loading VERY slow or not at all



## skinnypuppy23 (Sep 14, 2009)

I can't figure out what is causing my computer to load certain webpages extremely slow, or it gets hung up and doesn't load them at all. I am using Firefox, I have tried IE and the same problem happens. This is happening on both computers in my house that are plugged into my router via Ethernet cable. I have tried resetting both the modem and the router and they seem to be working fine. My computer shows that I am connected to the internet with full bars, and I have troubleshooted my network connections and no problem is found. I have ran malwarebytes and nothing malicious was found, however, I cannot update it because it just hangs at connecting to server I am assuming from whatever is causing this hangup in my computer. It seems like it would be a network issue since both computers are suffering the same problem, but I can find no real problem. I am really at a loss here of what I can do to fix this, hopefully someone here can offer some insight!:banghead:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Result from Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test?


----------



## skinnypuppy23 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Something wrong here. Your download speed should be about 20X your upload. Give your ISP a call and tell them the result you just reported.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Before you call them, run the test from comcasts server, if the result is the same they'll talk to you, if it is fine from there, they'll just tell you it's the Internet and out of their control

XFINITY Speed Test


----------



## skinnypuppy23 (Sep 14, 2009)

I spoke with Comcast yesterday and we did some speed testing and unplugged my modem and router and she had me just plug straight into my modem. My tests came back way better than earlier when I was asked to run the speed test here. My new results were around 25 down and 5 up. She had me stay plugged into my modem for half hr then said I could plug back into my router. Everything seemed to go back to normal. Until sitting overnight. Now I get on my computer this morning and certain things like downloading, or playing a game on facebook take FOREVER to do. This makes no sense at all because just a couple days ago everything was fine. I am trying to update my adobe flash player and it stops mid-way thru and has an error "cannot contact reliable source". I also cannot update Malwarebytes, it just sits there at contacting server, and when trying to download and install these things my computer says "Windows Smartscreen is unreachable and cannot determine if you should run this" like I have no internet connection, even though when running my Alienware Autopsy and scanning my network connection everything passes. 
What I don't understand is, if there is a problem with the network connection, why does nothing ever "time out" like it normally would? And reset my modem and router yesterday so I don't see how talking to comcast and them having me do the same thing "fixed it", at least temporarily.
I just ran a speed test and as you can see, it's even worse than the first one you guys had me run yesterday:


Ideas?


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Go back to plugging directly into your modem like Comcast had you do.
If its fine plugged in to it, your Router is the problem.

It may need a firmware update but is probably going bad.


----------



## skinnypuppy23 (Sep 14, 2009)

how can I update the firmware for it? it is a linksys wireless G router. And it is only like 1-2 years old at most, is that normal for it to go bad so quickly?


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Exact model number of the Router.

You can download it from here once you type in the model number

Official Linksys Support Site

While there, download the user guide for instructions on how to update the firmware


----------

